# Muddy roundpen work?



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i wont use a round yard unless its dry. its just to easy for them to slip and fall. its probably not the best idea to work them on uneven ground too


----------



## yv0nne (Nov 16, 2008)

blech .. don't use it if the footing is thick and heavy. Not good .. and it should be flat as well. We have a nice roundpen, but I live in Canada anddd.. so we get snow :lol:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ya that's what i figured, ugh it just sucks because it's TERRIBLE footing. might as well not even have it lol i mean he was slipping in the summer! those that have a nice flat one, do you use it in the winter?


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

the roundpen I have at the stables that I board is normally nice footing even in the ickiest of weather....same with the arena. Actually with the arena, the wetter it is, the better footing. It's never been slippy at all.
I defiantely plan on riding in the winter. I'll go out and shovel some snow out of the roundpen...then get some Paw safe ice melter (because the BO has dogs) and I"ll put it any ice...then we'll go ride. I won't go any faster than a trot, but I'l lstill ride.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

*Footing can be an issue in the winter..*

I do use mine in the winter. But Ihave mine tarped when not using it, so the snow doesnt build up, and I have sand in mine as well, which helps with water issues. I have had issues in the past with previosu round pens getting too muddy, and footing was dangerous for loping and other faster gates then a walk or trot.

I also use my round pen for other training other then "round penning". Epsecially when it comes to foals. You dont have to run a horse in the round pen just because its a round pen, LOL! Its a great area to keep control with working green horses.

If the round pen is not an option, but you want to broaden your horizens and skills a little in yourself and the horse, Lunge Line's are cheap and fun to work with. You dont need a round pen for that. You can go anywhere where you have some space!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hmmm that's all i thought the round pen was for was running in circles...naive i know, but i guess that's why i never really used it.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Ohhhh goodness no! I know, that is what most people see when it comes to round pens! I am not a real huge fan of chasing down a run away green horse.. LOL! Me being lazy!  No, but really, its a great controlled area to try some new things, and not have to wear yourself out when it goes wrong!

I have been working with uncontrolled returns on cue with some of my foals. As they get better, I move up to a bigger area and keep. I also like to practice reinless riding there for the first times. Teaching something new for the first time that doesnt require a ton of space, a round pen is ideal!

Have you worked with lunge lines before?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, I still use the roundpen when it is muddy or snowy. I don't ever let the horse get out of a trot in the round pen anyway and I only use it for 3 or 4 days when I start a new horse. If I notice them really having trouble with the footing, I just slow down. I don't ever use a round pen on a broke horse and uneven ground, I think, is good to get horses used to because it reminds them to be aware of where their feet are and makes them more sure footed. The only time that I don't use the pen is when it has been wet and then frozen with those little sharp points because I know those things can cut even the hardest hooves.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

nope, roundpen isn't just for lunging (or the fancy term of lunging in a roundpen "roundpenning"), if you have a big enough one it can be used for riding. I dont' lunge my horse, I use the roundpen for liberty work (doing the Parelli 7 Games without a lead and halter), trying out new things, or if I want to just have undemanding time, I'll put him in there so it's just the two of us.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hmmmm those are some great ideas! I have always used the lunge line.... barely used the round pen. but I will be starting him in a month or two on light saddle work and at the moment I am not sure how he will react without someone ponying us. Would it be best to use the round pen if it's not to nasty out? Also, do you prefer starting with or without a bridle?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would advise using the roundpen for the first few rides at least. I never have liked being ponied on a green horse. I prefer direct contact between myself and the horse and riding in the round pen will help develop that. Everyone starts their horses a little differently but I always start mine in a loose ring snaffle. Some start them in a rope halter tho and others use a rawhide bosal. I think whatever you have been using to teach flexion and giving to pressure is best to continue using so you don't have to start over.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Usually no if it's messy/muddy.  We have a nice indoor ring & some other places that are usually dry to ride in, so yeah.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been using a loose ring snaffle, so i will just continue doing that . he is getting his wolf teeth pulled on monday so i have been waiting a while to use the bit again. thanks for your advice!


----------

